

New Mac Malware Used in Cyberespionage Campaign - Fjolsvith
http://www.fireeye.com/blog/technical/malware-research/2014/09/forced-to-adapt-xslcmd-backdoor-now-on-os-x.html

======
officialjunk
An employee at an apple store literally told me macs can't get viruses. I
laughed and replied that you may just not know if you have a virus. His
response was then "what difference does it make?"

I hope more people realize that macs are not immune to viruses.

~~~
hamstergene
...and more people should realize that having a virus does not mean there will
be strange symptoms like "Matrix has you" all over the screen or big fat ass
pictures popping up and embarrassing everyone. Those days are long gone, now
viruses actively try to be as invisible as possible.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://news.yahoo.com/mac-malware-used-cyberespionage-
campai...](http://news.yahoo.com/mac-malware-used-cyberespionage-
campaign-142854208.html), which points to this.

